# suche kostenlosen iCal hoster



## JohnDoe (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

es ist OpenAir Saison......
Ich möchte nun für mich und ein paar Kumpels einen iCal hochziehen wo wir unsere Konzerte eintragen können.
ICal wäre da ja eine gute Lösung.
Leider besitze ich nur einen schnöden Webspace bei 1und1 ohne PHP und MySQL.
Daher suche ich freie Hoster, bei denen ich den ICal ablegen könnte. Oder eine andere Lösung...
Am besten wäre es, wenn man den Kalendar in Outlook oder einem anderen Client darstellen kann oder auch via http.

Kennt da einer von euch eine Lösung? Um PHP und MySQL zu kriegen könnte man ja auch ein tripod-acount anlegen...
Danke für eure Tipps...


----------



## Benjamin5 (9. Juni 2007)

Also wenn du nur ein bisschen Webspace brauchst, den kann ich dir geben, was brauchst du den genau. Habe meine eigenen server, da bekommen wir dich bestimmt noch mit unter.


----------



## JohnDoe (9. Juni 2007)

Danke für das Angebot.
Leider weiß ich momentan nicht, was man zum hosten eines iCals alles braucht...


----------



## JohnDoe (9. Juni 2007)

Danke für das Angebot.
Leider weiß ich momentan nicht, was man zum hosten eines iCals alles braucht...


----------

